# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Dating - Quán cafe đẹp ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Đi sâu vào bên trong là khu vườn tình nhân. Đây là nơi giành riêng cho những ai muốn tìm đến một không gian riêng tư yên tĩnh, không gian hai người. Vườn tình nhân được trang trí khá cầu kỳ và bắt mắt hứa hẹn mang lại cho bạn giây phút lãng mạn và đầy ắp yêu thương...


Tầng 1 với gam màu hồng dịu mắt kết hợp tranh sơn mài tạo điểm nhấn cho một không gian lịch sự, sang trọng mà không kém phần ấm cúng. 


Đến Dating cafe - nơi hẹn hò lý tưởng. Quán đang có chương trình khuyến mại giảm giá đến 10% cho các cặp tình nhân nếu đăng ký đạt bàn online. Đến với Dating cafe bạn có thể lựa chọn cho mình một trong nhiều không gian ưa thích.


Tầng 2 là cafe ngồi bệt. Sẽ rất thích hợp nếu bạn chọn không gian này làm nơi họp nhóm, tổ chức sinh nhật hay làm sự kiện. Với họa tiết tường mang đậm phong cách trẻ trung Dating Cafe hân hạnh là điểm đến thú vị và ấn tượng cho tất cả mọi người...


Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, Dating còn có một không gian ngoài trời rất độc đáo giành cho những ai yêu thiên nhiên. Ở không gian này bạn có thể thỏa sức hòa mình vào trời đêm Hà Nội hay ngắm thành phố thức dậy cựa mình vào mỗi sớm bình minh bên ly cafe...


Với không gian đa dạng, phong cách riêng chỉ có ở Dating Cafe chúng tôi hi vọng mang đến các bạn giây phút thư giãn tuyệt vời!

Địa chỉ: 

Dating Cafe

Địa chỉ: Sô 44 Dương Quảng Hàm, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.

Điện thoại: 0976.958.680 hoặc 094.304.6699

Email: luuhungsm@gmail.com

Website:  datingcafe.vn hoặc cafetinhnhan.vn


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Dating Cafe_


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

đẹp và sang trọng

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

